# Good ebay deal on MSR 045



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

18 inch MSR 045 Black Wheel Rim 5x105 35 | eBay


----------



## 12 Cruze RS (Oct 11, 2012)

Is that the correct offset?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, +35 or +42 will work perfectly.

Those rims are sick. Good price with free shipping.. I wish I had that kind of money to toss out like that at the moment!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Me too im just putting these on here for my fellow cruzers.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Me too im just putting these on here for my fellow cruzers.


Good Guy Hellonearth, shares deal on wheels with the forum.

On a side note I wouldn't buy rims through ebay with the msr website pic as the pic. Just sayin.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

the store has a lot of good feedback.


----------

